# Sb600 not firing When mounted, test fire + off camera flash works just fine



## Feedusafetus (Mar 1, 2017)

I dropped my flash from about 5.5 feet by accident. The only way it works is if I fire it as a slave or use the test button. 

When mounted to the hot shoe it doesn't work 99 percent of the time. I got it to work (thought it was a miracle) once last week when changing the in flash settings. 

I'm just feeling that there is a setting somewhere that isn't set correctly. I made it work the one time, it fired 3 times and then stopped working (by turning on and off every setting in the sb600 not my camera) 

I've Googled this problem, and I can't find anything.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2017)

It sounds to me like the drop damaged some of the internal circuitry, and/or the foot itself.  Have you looked at the foot to see if there's any visible damage to the pins?


----------



## Feedusafetus (Mar 1, 2017)

The pins look fine on my flash.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2017)

Guessing the internals got jarred; maybe a weak solder joint broke and randomly makes contact...  try another speedlight on your camera just to ensure that the hotshoe is still working.


----------



## Feedusafetus (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 1, 2017)

If it worked *before* you dropped it

and stopped working properly *after* you dropped it.

The settings are hard to change just by dropping it as you have to push buttons to change settings.

Thus, we would have to assume by *dropping* the flash something got mostly broke.
Do you have another flash to test on the hot shoe?


----------



## Feedusafetus (Mar 1, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> If it worked *before* you dropped it
> 
> and stopped working properly *after* you dropped it.
> 
> ...


I'll have to borrow one to test. I'll post back when I get another flash to test.


----------

